# Treasuries on Etsy



## carebear (Jul 22, 2010)

I was just putting together a Treasury on Etsy and realized how challenging it was to go back and forth looking for your/our Etsy sites to include...

How do you feel about listing your Etsy sites here, so that we can all pull from the list when building treasuries?

I'll go first

ButtermilkCreekSoaps.etsy.com


----------



## agriffin (Jul 22, 2010)

oh good idea, I was working on that the other day.

creativebyrd.etsy.com


----------



## Deda (Jul 22, 2010)

I've been playing around with mine, I need to update way more often.

http://www.etsy.com/shop/DedaNotions


----------



## Best Natural Soap (Jul 22, 2010)

http://www.etsy.com/shop/barsoapnatural
I have a TON of pictures to post and products to add... but I'll do that this afternoon! 


Thanks carebear for the list!


----------



## pepperi27 (Jul 22, 2010)

If it's a bath and body treasury:

moonstruckmagic bath & body
http://moonstruckmagic.etsy.com


----------



## pepperi27 (Jul 22, 2010)

BTW carebear your pictures are amazing!


----------



## Bigmoose (Jul 22, 2010)

www.homebrewsoaps.etsy.com

Bruce


----------



## carebear (Jul 24, 2010)

pepperi27 said:
			
		

> BTW carebear your pictures are amazing!



Thank you!

I didn't have a particular treasury in mind - just wanted to be able to promote my peeps when I put them together.

No one else?


----------



## fasanis100 (Jul 25, 2010)

Great idea, this is my store on Etsy:

www.cotaproducts.etsy.com


----------



## carebear (Jul 25, 2010)

feel free, everyone, to create their own treasuries and include those from this list!

http://www.etsy.com/storque/how-to/how- ... bolts-688/

http://kimscraftyapple.blogspot.com/201 ... asury.html


----------



## jenn624 (Jul 26, 2010)

Mine is http://www.etsy.com/shop/farmersapothecary, but I don't have very much stuff in it right now.


----------



## agriffin (Jul 26, 2010)

Deda said:
			
		

> I've been playing around with mine, I need to update way more often.
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/shop/DedaNotions



Your website is looking great!  Love it!


----------



## Lynnz (Jul 27, 2010)

What a great idea I think I will start on a Soapmaking forum treasury :0)
http://www.Lyn4078.etsy.com 
agriffin I love your new avatar!!!!!!!!


----------



## sandyvern (Jul 30, 2010)

Great idea!!  

http://sandyvern.etsy.com


----------



## maya (Jul 31, 2010)

mayamade.etsy.com

did i write that right?


----------

